# Royal bicycle anyone know anything about it?



## Miketothek (Jul 10, 2018)

So I bought this bike for 25 bucks today. I thought it was a royal prince but the badge says royal made in the Netherlands. 

I'm working on getting it rideable. Does anyone know where I can get a new gear cable for my 3 speed? The rear hub works and sounds good but the cable is trashed. 

Thanks


----------

